# Craftsman router 315.175050 depth adjustment



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

I am a newbie - I've used this router for a couple of simple projects. There is something about the design of the depth adjustment that I don't understand. At its minimum depth, the tip of the collet goes nearly 1 1/4" in from the base plate. At the maximum depth, the tip of the collet barely reaches the base plate.

Given that most bits' cutting edge projects only 1/2" from the collet when fully inserted, I don't see why it has to go in another 3/4". One problem I am facing is that when I use a 1/4" (length) slot cutting bit with a bearing to cut a tongue and groove on a 3/4" plank, I can't cut the lower groove because the cutting edge of the bit doesn't extend 1/2" beyond the base plate at maximum depth to cut the lower 1/4". The plank has only one flat surface so I can't flip it over to cut the second groove. Is there any way to fix this? Perhaps by inserting a collet extension? I guess inserting the bit halfway into the collet is dangerous so that's not a solution.

Another question, are slot cutting bits available where u can put the bearing either below or above? This would also give me an additional 1/4" of depth.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Dear asri vaths welcome to the forum, take a look at this link below and see if it helps. Good job!

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/41941-understanding-collet-replacements-extensions.html

Sid.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Asri. I inherited a Craftsman from my father in law and gave it to my son that had the same type adjustment system. It seems to me that the collet would extend all the way through the base on it. Try taking it apart and cleaning the thread grooves on the plastic ring and the threads on the motor body. Maybe they are gummed up at some point and you just aren't getting the full adjustment.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Your manual speaks of using both the depth adjustment AND the depth indicator rings...is it possible the indicator ring might be stopping the adjuster ring from operating further...after setting the indicator ring to zero...maybe the two are "out of sync", so to speak...?

Disassembly and cleaning sounds like the best bet...as has been suggested...

Good luck...don't lose any parts...


----------



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Chuck. If I set the depth adj ring to 0 at minimum depth it goes up to the maximum reading on the ring when I lower it all the way so I am assuming that is the limit.


----------



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Sid, that was a useful link.

Arvind


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Arvi the 315. numbers at the front of the serial number indicate the router was made by Ryobi. Any Sears tool that has that prefix was. That system of adjustment was used over quite a variety of model numbers. I don't recall anyone claiming the same problem or at least very few have had had it which makes me think that it is something simple that is fixable.


----------



## hitithigh (Apr 15, 2020)

*Router depth help*

I have had a sears router and router table for around twenty years and every time I start to use again i have relearn how to change the depth. I have never really understood the rings and how they work, i just play with it i get the correct depth. Is there a video or something that could help me out with this.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My First router table was the Craftsman with a craftsman router. in the 1970's I think. One day I was making a set of Lincoln logs for my son and I was changing bits,had to remove the ring that had 3 screws in it. The last screw got away from me and after a complete search of the table and floor I gave up and went back to work. I turned on the router and you guessed it the screw had fallen into the router motor. Before I could switch it off, all the fins were gone from the fan and the motor was screaming faster than before. That was the last of that little sucker. I threw the motor away and gave the table to my nephew. years later. I finished the Lincoln Logs on the table saw.
It was my fault, not Craftsman's.
HErb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

[Nah, Herb; blame Craftsman anyway. They aren't really around to defend themselves...

I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was going to blame you! >


----------

